# Nissan Skyline and GTR History



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw this picture earlier and thought it was too good not to share. I'm trying to find the web link for it:-


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

I want this in highres!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

+1 high res
,great find


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I am looking for the High Res myself. I have checked Nissan.com.au and cant find it on there.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

It's just peiced together from images, from Nissan's heritage photos.

could slap up an identical mega hi-res one over lunch if folk want.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

endo do it, maybe add in the GT1?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Endo, if you can do that for us that would be awesome. I'd love a high res version:bowdown1:


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

endo said:


> It's just peiced together from images, from Nissan's heritage photos.
> 
> could slap up an identical mega hi-res one over lunch if folk want.


its a promise now guys! :clap::clap::clap:

Even better if u can make it vector, with the highres images (Exported to pdf perhaps, so I can plot it  )


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

make it in vector  you must be joking!!!!!!!!! lol that would be a monumental task.

Most nissan press photos are 2400x1200, a few cars are a bit low res and have been scaled up by Nissan like the KGC10 pic 

so working on a total of 5000px wide? surely that's print worthy?


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

endo said:


> make it in vector  you must be joking!!!!!!!!! lol that would be a monumental task.
> 
> Most nissan press photos are 2400x1200, a few cars are a bit low res and have been scaled up by Nissan like the KGC10 pic
> 
> so working on a total of 5000px wide? surely that's print worthy?


haha! Ye i meant the text and etc ..  

5k px would be enough i guess


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

endo said:


> It's just peiced together from images, from Nissan's heritage photos.
> 
> could slap up an identical mega hi-res one over lunch if folk want.


Please take a little longer and correct the dates. They are all over the place.....


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

and add an R34 GTR road car

Z tune maybe too , R33 GTR 400R 

i think the list could get quite big lol


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

that's where we're at (obviously scaled down), personally there's a couple of pics i'd replace (since they're facing the wrong way, and/or the perspective is boggin.

I've added a few that were missing though.



PS30-SB said:


> Please take a little longer and correct the dates. They are all over the place.....


probably hasn't been helped since the info has just been pulled of the press site and regurgitated.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great work endo, you have added the right cars from what i can see.

Hi res version pretty please :chuckle::bowdown1:

Anyone in the print game that can produce an A2 version?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> and add an R34 GTR road car
> 
> Z tune maybe too , R33 GTR 400R
> 
> i think the list could get quite big lol


Great shout!:clap:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

From that first picture is missing the GT-R34 in whole:chuckle:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

gonna take a bit to finish nicely., trying to get it layed out semi decently, and it's going to take a while to copy and paste stats.

also if there's any info wrong, let me know so i can correct it since im only going by what i can find on Nissan's site.

layout so far, going to scale a couple of the cars a bit better once i've got the text part done. just testing the spacing, i could add some more so its not too cluttered looking?









and the temp layout test


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

New desktop for work laptop


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

endo said:


> gonna take a bit to finish nicely., trying to get it layed out semi decently, and it's going to take a while to copy and paste stats.
> 
> also if there's any info wrong, let me know so i can correct it since im only going by what i can find on Nissan's site.
> 
> ...


hi mate

can you make it at least 2560x1440 (27" iMac)

plz 

thanks

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Just noticed that the R33GTR concept from 1993 has been put after the R32GTR 1994 race car


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

lol, it was a random shambles it needed re-ordered. prototypes back in the right place now 
if there's any mistakes let me know.

click here for the 4800px version - http://www.gtapex.com/temp/skyline_heritage.jpg
click here for the 5100px widescreen version - http://www.gtapex.com/temp/skyline_heritagew.jpg


2560X1440 WIDESCREEN - http://www.gtapex.com/temp/skyline_heritage2560.jpg

1920X1080 WIDESCREEN - http://www.gtapex.com/temp/skylineheritage1080.jpg


and 1600px preview









widescreen preview


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Brilliant work, a massive thank you from me!

I *think* the number 23 Clarion Le Mans GTR is actually the 1996 entrant not the 1995 one


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

You're correct 
Model information | Nissan Heritage Car Collection

i'll fix that


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

endo said:


> You're correct
> Model information | Nissan Heritage Car Collection
> 
> i'll fix that


Top effort! This is my wallpaper on Monday.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

good find r32gtr r32gtr :thumbsup:

nice work endo :bowdown1:

i wonder which mine is? mine registered as 1994 here in uk...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb fella :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome work :clap:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

The is top drawer - great work mate


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic. :bowdown1:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

ace


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks  desktop picture now


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got that poster from my Nissan dealer.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks mate. great job.
can you export it as PDF file? i want to have a a2 poster of it. 
cars are hires but the text can be a problem.
what did you use? indesign?


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice work endo!  Can you pm me a PDF version? So I can print it out @ work .. If it's possible offcourse, else i will convert it my self. thanks


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

endo said:


> lol, it was a random shambles it needed re-ordered. prototypes back in the right place now
> if there's any mistakes let me know.


Good work, but it's still a bit of a dog's dinner in terms of cars represented and dates given. I'm not sure if it's been compiled with the intention of explaining the dates for _series and/or model debut_, or just to attach dates to cars that happen to be in Nissan's 'Heritage Collection' at Zama. It appears to be a little bit of both. For example:

The 'Skyline 1500 Deluxe' ( S50 ) pictured is dated at 1963, but it's actually a 1965 car in the photo. The PGC10 is correct at 1969 date ( model was released in Feb.1969 ) but then they show a 'Skyline HT 2000 GT-X' ( KGC10 ) with a date of 1971 when the model was released in 1970 and the car shown is actually a 1972 model...

They then show the Harada Collection's blue & white 'No.15' KPGC10 race car ( representing the car that took the C10-series GT-R's famous 50th victory, but which is not that _actual_ car ) and give it a date of 1972. This only makes sense if it represents the date of that 50th victory ( 20th March 1972 ) as the KPGC10 was first put on sale at the end of 1970.

The KPGC110s shown don't make much sense either. Why have _three_ of them? The 'No.73' car was actually a publicity dept. mock-up of what a race KPGC110 might look like, although the factory never went racing with the C110-series. They've given it a date of 1972, but the KPGC110 was first sold in January 1973 ( L20-engined KGC10s were sold in '72.... ) and then they add two more KPGC110s with the same - correct! - 1973 date, but identical spec sheets.




Could go on, but........ opcorn:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> i want to have a a2 poster of it.





DUTCHD said:


> So I can print it out @ work


Ta guys, i believe the were will be a club poster of the final version, starting in monster A0 size. 
There's just a few layout details, photos and corrections to be finalised, etc.

lol it's around 250MB uncompressed too 




PS30-SB said:


> Good work, but it's still a bit of a dog's dinner in terms of cars represented and dates given. I'm not sure if it's been compiled with the intention of explaining the dates for _series and/or model debut_, or just to attach dates to cars that happen to be in Nissan's 'Heritage Collection' at Zama. It appears to be a little bit of both. For example:
> 
> The 'Skyline 1500 Deluxe' ( S50 ) pictured is dated at 1963, but it's actually a 1965 car in the photo. The PGC10 is correct at 1969 date ( model was released in Feb.1969 ) but then they show a 'Skyline HT 2000 GT-X' ( KGC10 ) with a date of 1971 when the model was released in 1970 and the car shown is actually a 1972 model...
> 
> ...


The dates i put are not taken directly from the zama collection site. Instead i've tried where i can to put the cars in order of first production, and no doubt as thorough as i can be there'll be mistakes, especially since i managed to go deliving into nissans photo archive to get a fair few cars that had been left off their timeline.

From the zama facility website: 
since not all cars are listed, but i beleive the dates they give are the model years of the actual cars photo'd and not the debut year, when reading the comments below each entry.
ALSI-D1 - 1957
BLRA-3 - 1962
S50	- 1965
S54	- 1964
PGC10	- 1969
KGC10	- 1972

The dates i've used, in order of debut (incl, additional cars from Nissan's stock photos)
ALSI-D1 - 1957
ALSI-D2	- 1958
BLRA-3 - 1962
S50	- 1963
S54	- 1964
S54B	- 1964
C10	- 1968
PGC10	- 1969
KPGC10	- 1970
KGC10	- 1971 (granted this will get changed now)


The 1972 of the blue and white KPGC10 is just to represent a significant date in racing, just like dates used on subsequent race cars. I need to find a decent picture for that car that we can use, since the Nissan photo is not exactly the best. (i believe the one on Nissan's EU Press site is yours isnt it?)
There has been a 1970 KPGC10 added since my last post since only the 4 door GT-R was shown.

I know the "73" car was never an actual race car, but it's been included along with some concepts like the 33/35/Proto etc, and the date should be correct at '72 as thats when it was unveilved as concept.

I'll be honest though, no idea why there is two KPGC110s, (on the zama website, or on the poster) it's been redundant since the start of putting it all together, i think the red one will go once something suitable can fill its space.

Current test layout with the cars were since added, and input would be appreciated, so any corrections can be updated.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

endo said:


> The 1972 of the blue and white KPGC10 is just to represent a significant date in racing, just like dates used on subsequent race cars. I need to find a decent picture for that car that we can use, since the Nissan photo is not exactly the best. (i believe the one on Nissan's EU Press site is yours isnt it?)
> There has been a 1970 KPGC10 added since my last post since only the 4 door GT-R was shown.
> 
> I know the "73" car was never an actual race car, but it's been included along with some concepts like the 33/35/Proto etc, and the date should be correct at '72 as thats when it was unveilved as concept.
> ...


You're doing a great job.

The problem with the a lot of the data and photos shared by the various official Nissan websites - much of it coming from the Nissan Heritage Collection and Zama originally - is that it gets fragmented, altered and edited. I saw this first-hand recently when Nissan France used some of the NHC stock photos, mixed with edited data, to make a backdrop for their display at the Le Mans Classic event. They used a picture of a PGC10 to represent a KPGC10, and gave it a date of 1973 - none of which made any sense....!

As you say, the _full_ data from the NHC and Zama gives descriptions on debuts of the _type_ as well as info on _the individual car_ that's represented in the metal. If we can decide whether it's the _debut_ date for the type that counts, or the production / sale / race career of the individual car that is noted on the graphic / poster then we will be getting somewhere. At the moment it seems as though both were being used in the original version, which is confusing and doesn't help to document a 'Nissan Skyline / GT-R history' bloodline-timeline.

I agree about the 'No.73' KPGC110 'Image Car' date ( 1972 ) and that's fine, but I'd delete the white KPGC110 and keep the red one, and the '73 date for that.

Thanks for adding the standard production KPGC10 and 1970 date for that. Perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

i,ve got the heritage set as my wall paper, in wide screen. :clap:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi
This is a really great work, well done


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> You're doing a great job.
> 
> The problem with the a lot of the data and photos shared by the various official Nissan websites - much of it coming from the Nissan Heritage Collection and Zama originally - is that it gets fragmented, altered and edited. I saw this first-hand recently when Nissan France used some of the NHC stock photos, mixed with edited data, to make a backdrop for their display at the Le Mans Classic event. They used a picture of a PGC10 to represent a KPGC10, and gave it a date of 1973 - none of which made any sense....!
> 
> ...


Hardly suprising they got the dates wrong, you have to just look at the ipad app/e-brochure for the GT-R to see how nissan's wires get crossed when it comes to relaying information. Apparently the R32 is a fat girl (they used the R33 Prototype photo), again all photos were just pulled from the Zama collection website. More than likely though that's more of a mistake on the app developers end that Nissan.

-----

If you could impart some of your knowledge for the correct & proof dates of each car it would be helpful so i can finalize any text/layout  
(although i need to delve deeper to find some pics of the 3 cars that are facing the wrong way!)

-Normal cars would have their debut date as the main date 
i can add a small photo description, to avoid confusing on the disparity between the car shown and date,
ie. 
*1970*
(*1971 model shown in photograph) 

-Race cars, would have dates of significant victories/races. 
Again here, i could add a small subtext describing said victory? ie. 50th win or GR.A overall winner etc.. or in the case of the KPGC10, replica of etc. 

-Concept cars, date of uveiling to public.

Ideally i'd want to keep text to the minimum, as a wallpaper its mostly too small to read, and as a poster... its just there to look pretty. But accuracy even with a mininimum amount of text would be great.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Did you ever get a fully finished high res done of this btw?

Loving it!


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

saw this on facebook a few months back... very cool!!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

alternatengine said:


> Did you ever get a fully finished high res done of this btw?
> 
> Loving it!


Yup hot off the press 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/170786-xmas-pressie.html


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Incidently, some cheeky c**t is selling copys of the high res version on ebay, claiming he designed it, with no idea that even if he slaps a logo in the corner he doesnt own the work its a derivative of.
Reported etc. but i'm hacked of nonetheless.

So much for sharing hi-res stuff so that enthusiasts can make up their own wallpapers if they have a big screen etc. (hence i've removed the ultra-hi res links, but left the large w/screen ones for pc)


*So it would be appreciated if you want a poster, buy the finished one in the club shop.
I get no money since its for the club, but at least you're not lining the pockets of some twat with a printer.*


----------

